# What Horn Body Is This With My Image Dynamics CD-2?



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am cleaning out my closet and will be selling this set of horns. The flanges are at a right angle to the horn body. I bought them from a friend years ago, but I do not think they are ID horns. It came with the original box, so these are CD-2 V.2 drivers.

For those interested, I will also be selling my Veritas AW1.5 75-VD horns soon.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Those are the Mini Horn bodies.


----------



## Luis Rivera (Jan 8, 2020)

bfb1963 said:


> I am cleaning out my closet and will be selling this set of horns. The flanges are at a right angle to the horn body. I bought them from a friend years ago, but I do not think they are ID horns. It came with the original box, so these are CD-2 V.2 drivers.
> 
> For those interested, I will also be selling my Veritas AW1.5 75-VD horns soon.
> 
> ...


If you do let me know when and how much


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

We offered thre MH horns in two variations, This was the MH used for the Larger drivers.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Eric, Is there a write-up on when to use the "straight throat" like these vs the 90 degree "angled throat" design?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

nyquistrate said:


> Eric, Is there a write-up on when to use the "straight throat" like these vs the 90 degree "angled throat" design?


No write up, the different style driver mounting is all about packaging to fit under the dash.


----------

